# First attempt at a fatty.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Cooked it yesterday along with 8 racks of ribs. Having never et one, I still don't know what it's supposed to taste like, but it was fine to my taste. I will make some changes in my process next time tho. Instead of thin bacon, I'll use the thick sliced and as lean as I can get. I made a terrible mess outta da weave with the thin sliced. I will also spray pam on both sheets of wax paper before rolling the sausage flat to help get it off after rolling it flat. If your internal temp hasn't gotten to 165*, and the rest of your meat needs to come off, then transfer to a grill to top off. Or put your fatty on earlier next time. I thought it was fine and nobody else complained either. Maybe being polite, you reckon? Had most of the look Pay shows except the dark look, but what the hell!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like ya done good!!!!!!!!!


----------

